# Anyone tamp with their finger?



## joeysmac (Nov 11, 2008)

So me and some friends got together to enjoy our pipes, but between the 5 or 6 of us, I was the only one who brought a pipe tool. After a few minutes, I got tired of looking for the tool so I just decided to start tamping with my finger. To my surprise (which would mean I was blindly verging on stupidity for a moment), it was not hot at all and barely warm at that. I did all my tamping with my finger for the rest of the night.

Any other finger tampers out there?


----------



## McCharlie (Feb 21, 2008)

Only when I can't find my tool. I also use the tool to aerate the pipe if the tobacco becomes too tight, so I always have it handy. Don't like getting ashes on my finger either.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Right here


----------



## weasel (May 22, 2006)

> Only when I can't find my tool


I assume you mean pipe tool - if not then I wouldn't worry about getting ashes on my finger.


----------



## Kubas (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't have a pipe tool yet so I use my finger


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Pipe toll or finger which one is handy at the time. I don't mind the ashes.:2

Mike


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

I tamp with a firecracker. Gotta live dangerously.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

I've burned my finger doing that a few times. 
I never learn.

I've got three tampers. One next to my seat,one where my baccy is and one at the mini bar and I still never seem to find a tamper when I need one! Only time they are available is when I'm smoking a cigar or not smoking anything.

Now,I put the tamps in a shot glass and try to remember to put them in the shot glass after use. It works most of the time.

The finger is the best tamper ever made! you always know where it is.


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

Isn't that what its for? I use my finger 90% of the time mainly because I never can find my tamp. Sometimes I'll use a large headed nail, works good.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I use my pipe tool if it's handy, my finger if it isn't. The pipe tool sits by my chair in the "smoking room" but if I get up and move about the house, I don't carry it with me. Fingers work just as well!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Never tried it, but it would be convenient while driving.


----------



## McCharlie (Feb 21, 2008)

weasel said:


> I assume you mean pipe tool - if not then I wouldn't worry about getting ashes on my finger.


Maybe....


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Yep


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

I have not tried this but I may have to next time I'm at a loss for pipetools. This will probably make my driving smokes a bit more convenient and maybe even safer.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

andrew said:


> I have not tried this but I may have to next time I'm at a loss for pipetools. This will probably make my driving smokes a bit more convenient and maybe even safer.


I'm never at a loss for a pipe tool.
I bought a shitload of cheap pipe nails 
and have em deployed everywhere. 

I thought about using a thimble for 
one-hand tamping while driving.


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

Hermit said:


> I'm never at a loss for a pipe tool.
> I bought a shitload of cheap pipe nails
> and have em deployed everywhere.
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea.


----------



## emh (Nov 26, 2008)

I do the finger thing at times,,,,, but not always painlessly!
I generaqlly always have an old brass 30-30 winchester shell in my pucket that works perfectly!


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I am a finger tamper... if you wait a while to tamp, you won't burn your finger just like walking on coals - the ash insulates you from the fire.

For tampers on the cheap, buy a 4' dowel rod. 5 minutes with a hacksaw and you should have 12-15 tampers for about $.10 each.

If you want to get fancy, round off the edges and hit them with a torch for a few seconds.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Nope. If I've got my pipe, I've got my Czech tool.


----------



## joeysmac (Nov 11, 2008)

I tamped with my finger all the way to work this morning. Works like a charm. It does provide the perfect amount of pressure for tamping and ensures that your not smoking too hot (IMHO as a newbie anyways)...


----------



## dartplayer1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Not any more it hurts:tu


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I use to use nothing but my fingers to tamp the tobacco as that indicated thru touch just how packed the bowl is,,,but that's just me.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

It does act as a governor of sorts. If you can't tamp with your finger you're probably smoking too hot. 

I do at times, usually only if I've misplaced my tamper


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

my dainty, uncalloused hands fear finger tamping. I've done it a few times to remind myself how important it is to hold on to your pipe tools. Mid-smoke finger tamping isn't too bad, it's the first light, tamp, light again that gives my smoke the taste of burning flesh.


----------



## squeeze left (Jun 28, 2006)

I use finger/thumb all the time, but I will also use whatever's handy - a stick, AA battery. Keys work good to loosen up or clean out.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I do use my finger when I don't have a tamper. But using your finger deprives you of the pleasure of collecting pipe stuff -- some pretty pipes, a nice lighter, a couple of tampers, some pipe racks and rests, an ashtray or two, reaming tools, various tobaccos, your credit card bill . . .


----------



## DrewKP (Oct 5, 2008)

Only used my finger when my pipe tool fell through a hole in my shirt pocket and into the hedge grass and such under my porch. Never did find it..had to buy a new one.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

squeeze left said:


> I use finger/thumb all the time, but I will also use whatever's handy - a stick, AA battery. Keys work good to loosen up or clean out.


When I'm smoking at my ammo reloading bench I use a spent .308 Winchester cartridge. Works perfectly!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

parris001 said:


> When I'm smoking at my ammo reloading bench I use a spent .308 Winchester cartridge. Works perfectly!


Wouldn't it be more exciting to use a cartridge that wasn't spent?:chk


----------



## joeysmac (Nov 11, 2008)

Piper said:


> Wouldn't it be more exciting to use a cartridge that wasn't spent?:chk


It would be a great way to "spot-check" the ammo...yikes...


----------

